

Venus Spinning Slower Than Thought - curtis
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/02/120214-venus-planets-slower-spin-esa-space-science/

======
mrfusion
So how do they know it's slowing down and not a mistake in measurement?

------
mrfusion
That slow rotation rate has always bothered me. Will be need a way to speed it
up when we terraform it? Or is there a way to live with nearly year long days?

------
iwonder
What's speed of Thought?

